# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Tierras Eriazas

## hvicente

Hola  
Agradeceria informacion sobre la disponibilidad de tierras eriazas en La Region Lima, como puedo obtenerla, a que entidad pública/privada acudir.
Intente en la página de proinversion, pero no dan mayor información. 
Felicitaciones por la página  :Smile:  
SaludosTemas similares: Referéndum para límite de tierras venta tierras Artículo: JNUDRP a favor de limitar el tamaño de la propiedad de las tierras Frenan el debate sobre la ley de límite de propiedad de tierras agrícolas Ley Forestal evitará que cambien los bosques por tierras de uso para biocombustibles

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> Hola  
> Agradeceria informacion sobre la disponibilidad de tierras eriazas en La Region Lima, como puedo obtenerla, a que entidad pública/privada acudir.
> Intente en la página de proinversion, pero no dan mayor información. 
> Felicitaciones por la página  
> Saludos

 Hola:
Te recomiendo contactar al Dr. Walter Galloso quien es un entendido en la materia. Su nombre de usuario es: wgalloso y tiene temas publicados en la sección de legislación y tributación. Por si acaso su correo es wg.inform@ccion.com.pe y su teléfono es 998324190.
Saludos y gracias por usar Agrofórum.
Fernando Cillóniz

----------

